# Solved: Which digital camera do you recommend?



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

My old Olympus Camedia gave out on me, so it's time for a new camera. I don't need much stuff on it. I like it small, with view finder, higher MP (whatever is recommended), easy to use, and one that uses regular AA batteries. Oh, and not too pricy. I am leaning towards the Canon 620, but now I was told that Sony Cybershot is great (not sure how much more that one is though). What's your thought?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the canon do a great range of camera 
But you must go and hold them and put them to your eye - my wife found some camera she just did not like other where OK 
The one she found to be the Best was a canon IXUS50 
Not sure what they are in states - i'll look it up


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

pretty certain its the SD400


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks, I will check it out. And yes, I am aware that I have to try it as I need to be sure to test the shutter speed as well (or whatever that is called). Thanks for your input.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Canon  >f


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been using the Sony Mavica MVC-FD75 for over 5 years and throughly enjoy. The best feature (to my needs) is that it uses floppies instead of a stick. No software to d/l on the computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

very few machines these days have floppies in them   no laptops have
a lot of laptops now have card readers as standard as do a lot of printers which you can access as you would a floppy drive


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can recommend the SD 400. Bought it about a year ago and works great. You can also record as long as you have memory . The quality of the videos are pretty good too.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I bought a Vivitar a yr back and no problems, I bought my mother a Fujifilm Finepix for her birthday and it's great as well, I would say any known brand will give you great results, if your into closeups get one with a greater pixel rating.


----------



## danmcman (May 25, 2006)

I just purchased a Nikon FinePix S6, 6 megapixel camera and love it. It's a little more pricey, Circuit City had it for $360. 3" LCD, very easy navigation, slick user interface using a scroll wheel, and tons of features. It uses a Lithium Ion battery that holds a pretty good charge, I can shoot over 100 pic's with flash at 6meg before charging. Takes SD memory cards.

Photo quality is excellent!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Canons are great. I've used a bunch of the A85s and A95s and the Digitial Rebel XT and love them all. The only downside to the digital rebel is the controls are a bit confusing, but they take up to a 4 GB card. All of them have great photo quality.

I also have a Canon S9000 (Awesome printer), and use a Canon i960 (At my grandmothers, Almost as great as the S9000).

The only poor products Canon ever made (IMO) are the OLDER ( circa 1995) NP copiers.


----------



## snowyskies (Nov 25, 2005)

I love our canon powershots : ) I was using the family digital camera so much that my parents got me my own digital camera for this last christmas. The family one has 5 MP, mine has 4.0, i believe. The Powershot A520 is mine, and it's small enough to fit in my purse, runs on AA's, and what i like is the shape, because it's almost got a bit of a handle-y bit on the right side, so it's easier for me to hold without shaking. It also has an "action" mode, which i use a bit too much, i think, because it helps me a lot with shake. Very intuitive for quick shots, i haven't touched the manual and i've pulled off some amazing shots. I'm a bit clumsy, and i've dropped it a few times, and it hasn't shown any problems other than a bit of scratching to the metal and a very small dent. Works perfectly though. OK, i'll stop gushing now. If i knew anything about the other brands, i'd tell you what i know, but i sadly don't. Good luck with your camera hunting


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You didn&#8217;t day what your price range was ..
but I looked at a couple of Canons and Sonys at BBuys this morning.

I&#8217;m also interested in acquire time (shutter speed ?) &#8230; and the Sony H2 was obviously the fastest in the $400 > 500 price range.

I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;d rather have less pixels, versus a good optical zoom lens and fast acquire time.
The Sony H2 seemed to fit these requirements.

I really wasn&#8217;t looking for a Camera, but I did come home and look in the piggy bank.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I like my Samsung A7. It has 7 megapixels, 2" LCD screen, 5xdigitalzoom, 3x optical zoom. I received it last christmas, but I know it was purchased from Sam's Club for $199.99
It is about $250-$300 now. But if you look around you may find a good deal.


----------



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

I decided to get the Canon Powershot 620. 
Whereever I went about reviews, ratings, etc.. it came out on top and the reviews were pretty decent...so, I will give it a shot.
Looking forward to it coming here soon. Thanks for your input.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

PuterPerson said:


> I decided to get the Canon Powershot 620.
> Whereever I went about reviews, ratings, etc.. it came out on top and the reviews were pretty decent...so, I will give it a shot.


No, You'll give it a Powershot  Ahhhahaaa I quack me up  
Good choice: http://media.pixpond.com/3s43p3.jpg


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

kidcnote said:


> No, You'll give it a Powershot  Ahhhahaaa I quack me up
> Good choice: http://i4.tinypic.com/27wzhxl.jpg


----------

